
Ask HN: What to build next? - mattigames
So I been thinking about what to develop next that has a chance of being economically successful, so here next you may find my ideas, tell me which one you think is best and any advice you may have about it. If you have a similar idea that you think have more chance at being successful (or&#x2F;and take less time to develop) feel free to share them.
As much as possible avoid meta-discussion such as &quot;look into yourself what you wanna make&quot;.<p>▶ Online video editor integrated with YouTube: [Desktop Electron app] Make editing videos as easy as watching them.<p>▶ Visual PHP code editor, focused on Wordpress plugin development: [Web-based] Similar to Unreal-Engine-Blueprints.<p>▶ Twitter-like social network for fairly smart people. [Web-based + mobile app] A social network that asks its users very simple basic intelligence questions, things like “Chocolate milk is usually made of: A) Milk from brown cows B) Cocoa and sugar C) Milk and cola”<p>▶ Online Webcomic creator [Web-based]: Make creating webcomics easier (pre-made cartoon eyes, noses, backgrounds, etc)<p>▶ Make your website prettier and responsive without pain [Web-based]: Analyze an old website visually, create a more modern look for it, and a responsive version using algorithms.<p>▶ GTA2 like game [Windows&#x2F;linux and mobile]: Made using Unity, cartoony style, think Crash-bandicoot meets old GTA. Plus cartoony power-ups think Rocket League.<p>There is character limit here, so an extended version with the rationale for each idea may be found at:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;Ivanca&#x2F;ab07fe09da06bb91974a54dd1f283ffa
======
billconan
▶ Online video editor integrated with YouTube: [Desktop Electron app] Make
editing videos as easy as watching them.

I vote for this one, but I would probably build it into a webapp for easy
accessing or a native app for hw acceleration.

▶ Visual PHP code editor, focused on Wordpress plugin development: [Web-based]
Similar to Unreal-Engine-Blueprints.

I don't know. I'm not a php programmer or a wordpress user.

▶ Twitter-like social network for fairly smart people. [Web-based + mobile
app] A social network that asks its users very simple basic intelligence
questions, things like “Chocolate milk is usually made of: A) Milk from brown
cows B) Cocoa and sugar C) Milk and cola”

I'm not a twitter user either.

▶ Online Webcomic creator [Web-based]: Make creating webcomics easier (pre-
made cartoon eyes, noses, backgrounds, etc)

seems to be difficult to monetize.

▶ Make your website prettier and responsive without pain [Web-based]: Analyze
an old website visually, create a more modern look for it, and a responsive
version using algorithms.

The description is a bit vague. it really depends on how the AI can perform.

▶ GTA2 like game [Windows/linux and mobile]: Made using Unity, cartoony style,
think Crash-bandicoot meets old GTA. Plus cartoony power-ups think Rocket
League.

Games are very risky in terms of financial success, creating graphics assets
for games is also costly.

